# che bruci più di quanto illumini



## barking fellows

Salve a tutti, ho in mano una monografia il cui titolo è " Einsturzende Neubauten - Un nuovo sole (che bruci più di quanto illumini)".
Secondo me la parte tra parentesi non è in italiano corretto: quell' "illumini" non va bene.

Volendo mantenere inalterato il significato della frase, mi dicono, non si può trasformare "illumini" nell'indicativo "illumina".
Oppure si deve?

Attendo lumi 
Grazie.


----------



## Palmiro Premoli

Salve, barking fellows,
nella vita tutto si puote.
Come è detto nella Treccani, quando le comparative di grado di maggioranza sono introdotte dalle forme _più / meno_ … _di quanto e _vertono su un sintagma verbale, è possibile l’uso del congiuntivo, dell’indicativo o del condizionale:
il compito è più difficile di quanto pensavo 
il compito è più difficile di quanto pensassi 
il compito è più difficile di quanto avrei pensato
Però, in passate letture, ho sempre trovato il congiuntivo. Ad esempio "Per non arrabbiarmi più di quanto già lo sia" (G.Bocca); "Più piccola di quanto ricordassi" (S. Mannuzzu).
Come consiglia il Satta, ad altri, più minuziose analisi.


----------



## barking fellows

Grazie signor Premoli, ma la mia domanda è un'altra.
Nei Suoi esempi, il compito* è*, mentre nel titolo in questione, il sole *non è *(almeno non ancora)


----------



## bearded

Ciao, bf
Anche secondo me sarebbe più corrente ''illumina''. Tuttavia, in un Italiano un po' letterario, si potrebbe forse mantenere il congiuntivo aggiungendo il pleonastico 'non':  ..che bruci più di quanto non illumini.
Altro esempio: Non c'è modo di fare più di quello che fai > Non c'è modo di fare più di quanto tu già non faccia.
E' vero che il nuovo sole non c'è ancora, ma la regola di Premoli non è tutta da buttar via.


----------



## barking fellows

bearded, nei casi disperati sei sempre una garanzia, altro che santa Rita! Grazie.

EDIT: Necsus, sì, ma "illumini" qui non mi suona, mentre il "non illumini" proposto da bearded risolve l'enigma.

... Ma *quindi questo "non" non è più pleonastico?*


----------



## Necsus

Se non c'è ancora, a maggior ragione va usato il congiuntivo, no?


barking fellows said:


> EDIT: Necsus, sì, ma "illumini" qui non mi suona, mentre il "non illumini" proposto da bearded risolve l'enigma.


Sì, è già capitato QUI. Però non capisco perché non ti suoni il congiuntivo, visto che proprio non esistendo il sole in questione siamo ancor più nel campo dell'incertezza.


barking fellows said:


> ... Ma quindi questo "non" non è più pleonastico?


Continua a essere pleonastico (o fraseologico, o espletivo), non è diventato negativo. Treccani:
"Nelle comparative di disuguaglianza (maggioranza e minoranza) si può avere prima del verbo un _non_ pleonastico (detto anche _espletivo_), che non ha valore negativo ma rafforzativo. La sua presenza, che nell'italiano antico era sistematica, è oggi facoltativa e non prevedibile, ma più frequente nei registri formali (parlati e scritti) e quando la frase sia al congiuntivo o al condizionale. Va comunque sottolineato che, se nella principale c’è un _non_ negativo, nella comparativa non potrà essere usato il _non_ espletivo."


----------



## bearded

Due riflessioni (la prima assurda):
- Necsus dice che, se il sole non c'è ancora, siamo ancor più nel campo dell'incertezza. Il ragionamento si potrebbe rovesciare: sappiamo che il sole non c'è, quindi abbiamo la certezza che non illumina per niente: più di quanto (adesso) illumina, cioè un po' più di niente. Ripeto: è un ragionamento assurdo e che per diversi motivi non sta in piedi (il primo è che riguarda le condizioni attuali, non quelle col nuovo sole).
- Più seriamente, secondo me l'indicativo (un sole che bruci più di quanto *illumina) *sposta l'illuminazione nel campo della certezza: tutti sappiamo che un sole illumina, lo diamo per scontato.  Si tratta di un uso della lingua corrente e colloquiale, dove le incertezze e le eventualità non sono amate, e si evitano i congiuntivi il più possibile. Faccio un paio di altri esempi:
Voglio una fabbrica che produca più di quello che consuma ('consumi' sarebbe strano: è ovvio che c'è un consumo...)
Desidero una capra che bruchi meno erba di quella che c'è ('ci sia' sarebbe strano: è scontato che c'è dell'erba).
La lingua un po' più elevata/letteraria ama invece - dopo quel tipo di 'che' o di 'quanto' - prolungare il senso dell'eventualità.  Ecco che l'uso del 'non' (che a rigor di logica semantica è pleonastico) sottolinea che siamo nel campo della possibilità/eventualità.  Senza il 'non', la frase col solo congiuntivo suona male al parlante comune (almeno a me, ma vedo anche a BF) che preferirebbe ricadere subito nel campo della realtà. Naturalmente la lingua più elevata, insieme col 'non', preferisce anche 'quanto' al posto di 'quello che': _voglio un grammatico che mi spieghi più di quello che so / voglio un grammatico che mi spieghi più di quanto io non sappia.._
Non so se coi miei ragionamenti ed esempi sono riuscito a convincere Necsus. Spero di sì.


----------



## barking fellows

Esattamente. Quando ho il problema di non riuscire a spiegarmi, mi basta aspettare l'intervento di bearded. Peccato non ne esista una versione liofilizzata: sarebbe utile nella vita di tutti i giorni, soprattutto in quella di coppia. Necsus, non intendevo dire che il "non" diventasse negativo, ma obbligatorio..scusa per l'equivoco


----------



## Necsus

bearded said:


> Non so se coi miei ragionamenti ed esempi sono riuscito a convincere Necsus.


Hmm... mi sa di no.  Avere la certezza della non esistenza di qualcosa non è avere la certezza degli effetti che avrebbe avuto se fosse esistito, se non esiste non esiste e non vi sono dubbi o certezze di sorta.
Il discorso indicativo/congiuntivo è una questione di interpretazione. Sempre nella Treccani, a proposito delle comparative di maggioranza (e di minoranza) viene detto:
"Il modo indicativo, normale nell'italiano antico, è oggi usato solo quando il paragone riguarda due eventi o fatti reali (7). Quando invece il processo principale è paragonato a un'aspettativa irrealistica del parlante (8) è di regola il congiuntivo, che serve proprio a segnalare la frustrazione dell’attesa; l’indicativo è tuttavia attestato nei registri di media e bassa formalità; il condizionale può comparire occasionalmente con valore ipotetico.
(7) all'Europa diamo più di quello che riceviamo
(8) è andata meglio di quanto immaginassi / immaginavo / avrei immaginato".
Per me la quantità di luce che verrebbe emessa da un eventuale sole è un'aspettativa irrealistica, visto che non è dimostrata l'esistenza del suddetto, e richiede il secondo verbo al congiuntivo esattamente come il primo, 'bruci'. Se si pensa di avere, solo per analogia con i soli esistenti, la curiosa certezza che illumini nonostante non si sappia se esiste o no, si dovrebbe avere anche la certezza che bruci(a), quindi si dovrebbe dire 'un nuovo sole che bruci*a* più di quanto illumin*a*' (e se non esiste come può farlo?).


----------



## bearded

Necsus, secondo il tuo ragionamento anche i miei esempi (che considero corretti nella lingua parlata) sarebbero tutti sbagliati: infatti  la capra, la fabbrica e il grammatico, che io voglio/desidero, non esistono se non nella mia mente/nei miei auspici...e si dovrebbero usare tanti congiuntivi.  Secondo me è nella natura di qualunque sole - anche potenziale o di fantasia - la capacità di illuminare, e pertanto nella frase in questione ciò viene dato per scontato nella descrizione del sole desiderato, il che a mio parere giustifica l'indicativo del secondo verbo almeno nella lingua parlata/colloquiale (non è detto invece che tutti i soli 'brucino' ad es. la mia pelle su cui ho spalmato la crema - sempreché 'bruciare' qui sia transitivo, e che 'più' sia l'oggetto..).
Ripetendo quanto ho scritto al #7, secondo me il congiuntivo ''illumini'' è corretto in un registro un po' più elevato, ma al parlante medio suonerebbe decisamente meglio con l'aggiunta del 'non' (''che bruci più di quanto non illumini'').
Semanticamente la frase è abbastanza sibillina: 'bruciare' e 'illuminare' sono transitivi o intransitivi? Significano rispettivamente ''consumarsi bruciando'' ed ''emanare luce'', oppure ''consumare bruciando'' e ''rendere chiaro con la luce'', in altre parole quei 'più' e 'quanto' sono in funzione avverbiale oppure complementi oggetti? E perché poi si dovrebbe volere un nuovo sole come quello?  Temo che non lo sapremo mai.


----------



## Necsus

Come prevedibile non posso concordare, bearded.
Le due azioni del produrre e del consumare sono legate esattamente nello stesso modo all'esistenza della fabbrica, fino a quando non l'avrai nella realtà non produrrà come non consumerà, quindi per me può essere solo 'Voglio una fabbrica che produca più di quanto consumi' e 'Un nuovo sole che bruci più di quanto illumini'. Il _non _si può mettere od omettere.
Gli altri esempi invece si discostano da quello oggetto della discussione, perché è diverso il soggetto dei secondi verbi, l'erba non è la capra, esiste o non esiste a prescindere, idem per le nozioni di grammatica, e per entrambe le frasi si può usare l'indicativo o il congiuntivo a seconda del grado di certezza che si vuole esprimere.
Per me _bruciare _e _illuminare _erano chiaramente usati in senso assoluto, parlando di un astro.


----------



## bearded

Bene, caro Necsus, ne deduco che in questo genere di frasi il mio 'orecchio' preferisce un registro di ''media e bassa formalità'', così come detto (ed ammesso) da Treccani, e come da te bene citato al #9 alla voce (8)  per le ''aspettative irrealistiche'' (il che non mi sembra poi tanto in contraddizione con la mia distinzione tra lingua parlata/colloquiale e registro più elevato). I miei precedenti post erano tentativi di razionalizzare/giustificare le frasi espresse in una formalità ''medio-bassa''.  Mi dispiace che questi tentativi non ti abbiano convinto: tu evidentemente in frasi come queste prendi in considerazione solo il registro più elevato e le sue regole. C'è spazio per patrizi e plebei.


----------



## Necsus

No, non direi proprio che è quello il punto. Sono frasi diverse. Come è evidente che lo sono le nostre visioni della questione, e non credo abbia molto senso cercare di convincerci reciprocamente. Con stima immutata, alla prossima!


----------



## francisgranada

bearded said:


> ... secondo me l'indicativo (un sole che bruci più di quanto *illumina) *sposta l'illuminazione nel campo della certezza: tutti sappiamo che un sole illumina ...


Sì, ma tutti sappiamo che un sole anche brucia. Sono d'accordo con Necsus nel senso che il "grado d'incertezza" di _bruciare _ed _illuminare _è praticamente lo stesso, quindi è logico che entrambi i verbi si trovino al congiuntivo.

Comunque, visto che ad alcuni (incluso a me, il che non è troppo rilevante)  _illumina _non suona male, mi viene in mente una possibile spiegazione: l'ipoteticità del sole è già espressa con "...che bruci", l'illuminazione invece non è ipotetica/incerta _rispetto a bruciare, _quindi nella propria costruzione della comparazione "...più di quanto illumina" probabilmente non ci sembra importante se il sole è reale o non lo è.

(Non so se mi spiego assai comprensibilmente ...)


----------



## bearded

francisgranada said:


> Spiegazione: l'ipoteticità del sole è già espressa con "...che bruci", l'illuminazione invece non è ipotetica/incerta _rispetto a bruciare, _quindi nella propria costruzione della comparazione "...più di quanto illumina" probabilmente non ci sembra importante se il sole è reale o non lo è.


 Questa spiegazione è  vicina al mio modo di vedere la cosa.

..mi spiego assai comprensibilmente > mi spiego in modo abbastanza comprensibile
(hai pensato in Francese)


----------



## barking fellows

Necsus said:


> 'Voglio una fabbrica che produca più di quanto consumi' e 'Un nuovo sole che bruci più di quanto illumini'. Il _non _si può mettere od omettere.



I miei problemi son tutti qui:
1) non riesco a sentire questo "non" come facoltativo, nelle frasi in questione, mentre è ovvio che lo sia in tanti altri esempi, qui lo sento obbligatorio e non capisco il perché.
2) nella frase "Voglio una fabbrica che produca più di quanto consumi" il secondo congiuntivo mi suona male senza il "non" e *preferirei l'indicativo,* mentre nell'espressione "Un nuovo sole che bruci più di quanto illumini" il secondo verbo mi suona male sia all'indicativo che al congiuntivo:* l'unica opzione possibile mi pare sia il congiuntivo con il "non"*. PER QUANTO MI SFORZI DI ANALIZZARE I DUE ESEMPI, NON CAPISCO DOVE STIA LA DIFFERENZA.



Necsus said:


> Gli altri esempi [di bearded, NdBF] invece si discostano da quello oggetto della discussione, perché è diverso il soggetto dei secondi verbi, l'erba non è la capra, esiste o non esiste a prescindere, idem per le nozioni di grammatica, e per entrambe le frasi si può usare l'indicativo o il congiuntivo a seconda del grado di certezza che si vuole esprimere.


 



Necsus said:


> Per me _bruciare _e _illuminare _erano chiaramente usati in senso assoluto, parlando di un astro.



Ma se così fosse, la frase non avrebbe senso, perché qualunque sole brucia più di quanto illumina (il prodotto della combustione non diventa tutto luce), dunque, niente di nuovo nel sole di cui si parla, no? Io credo che entrambi i verbi siano da considerare in senso transitivo.

EDIT:


bearded said:


> 'bruciare' e 'illuminare' sono transitivi o intransitivi? Significano rispettivamente ''consumarsi bruciando'' ed ''emanare luce'', oppure ''consumare bruciando'' e ''rendere chiaro con la luce''?


..ripensandoci direi proprio che "illuminare" non è mai intransitivo, altrimenti diremmo "brillare", "splendere", etc.


----------



## francisgranada

bearded said:


> Questa spiegazione è  vicina al mio modo di vedere la cosa.


 Sì, infatti.





barking fellows said:


> Ma se così fosse, la frase non avrebbe senso, perché qualunque sole brucia più di quanto illumina (il prodotto della combustione non diventa tutto luce) ...  Io credo che entrambi i verbi siano da considerare in senso transitivo


Strettamente parlando, non è vero neanche questo. Qualunque sole emette (tra l'altro) energia elettromagnetica che noi "sentiamo" come _calore_. Per di pù, una certa gamma limitata della stessa energia la anche "vediamo", cioè la percepiamo come _luce_.

Comunque, per quanto riguarda la tua domanda originale, tutto questo non è importante e dal punto di vista dell'uso del congiuntivo, non mi pare rilevante neanche la transitività/intransitività dei verbi _bruciare _ed _illuminare_ in questo caso_. _


----------



## barking fellows

francisgranada said:


> Non è vero neanche questo. Qualunque sole emette (tra l'altro) energia elettromagnetica che noi "sentiamo" come _calore_. Per di pù, una certa gamma della stessa energia la "vediamo", cioè la percepiamo come _luce_.



 Appunto: come ho già detto, qualunque sole brucia più di quanto illumina, proprio perché il prodotto della combustione non diventa tutto luce, ma anche calore, etc.
Non è il caso di discutere di fisica su questo forum, ma soprattutto.. non discutiamo l'ovvio!


----------



## pebblespebbles

Salve, interventi tutti molto interessanti. Come la vedo io: le frasi sono rutte possibili ma con significato leggermente diverso.
"Che bruci piu' di quanto illumini". Si spera che questo sole che verra' bruci di piu' e (per parafrasare) illumini di meno in comparazione all' azione di bruciare.
"Che bruci piu' quanto illumina" il sole esiste gia' ma illumina piu' che bruciare oppure le due azioni hanno lo stesso valore e si spera che in futuro invece l' azione di bruciare surclassi quella di illuminare.
Mi e' venuto in mente questa versione con il secondo verbo all'infinito, che lascia comunque tutto nel campo di un ipotetico futuro:
"Che bruci piu' che illuminare"


----------

